# Instrumental Acoustic Guitar



## Mugician (Apr 30, 2012)

*Instrumental Guitar*

"Outwardly reminiscent of something old and familiar, Devon DeJohn's self-taught musicianship resources an intimacy, wisdom, and dexterity beyond compare. His all original symphonette readily layers sprays of gem-toned jubilance with sinister chords of dusky sfumato; the polyphonic paintings that result are a masterful testament to music as the quintessential language in an often ineffable world."

My ex-girlfriend wrote that, not me 

ddejohn.bandcamp.com


----------



## JosephB (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey -- that sounds pretty cool. Is that some kind of open or alternate tuning?


----------



## Mugician (Apr 30, 2012)

Yes. One of those songs is in Open D. The rest I made up.


----------



## Mugician (May 4, 2012)

Back to the top!


----------



## Desertrose (Oct 7, 2012)

I've listened to two of the tracks on Soundcloud and "polyphonic paintings" certainly does describe your music. Excellent guitar playing.
To do your music justice though I need to be downstairs listening through good quality headphones, not on my crappy laptop speakers.


----------



## Mugician (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks so much, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Namba (Oct 7, 2012)

This is incredibly beautiful. I wish I could play as seamlessly as that.


----------



## Mugician (Nov 8, 2013)

I figured I'd dig this up instead of starting a new thread. Enjoy!


----------



## fahad.abrar (May 29, 2014)

thanks for your music. I listen now. it's great to hear.


----------



## Mugician (May 29, 2014)

fahad.abrar said:


> thanks for your music. I listen now. it's great to hear.



Thank you so much for listening! It means the world to me.


----------



## sreeves2 (Aug 30, 2014)

The only word I can describe this is beautiful. It's so soothing and calming! Flawless. Absolutely flawless.


----------



## Mugician (Aug 30, 2014)

sreeves2 said:


> The only word I can describe this is beautiful. It's so soothing and calming! Flawless. Absolutely flawless.



WOW! Thanks so much! It means the world to me that people are enjoying my music!


----------



## blindnirvana (Jan 15, 2015)

Not sure if I'm listening to the same songs as the previous posters, but this was amazing. So much atmosphere and presence. Really calms the mind.

Awesome stuff man.


----------



## Mugician (Jan 15, 2015)

blindnirvana said:


> Not sure if I'm listening to the same songs as the previous posters, but this was amazing. So much atmosphere and presence. Really calms the mind.
> 
> Awesome stuff man.



Ha! Thanks so much! Really, it means the world. Yeah, most of that music is new since I created this thread. Glad you're enjoying!


----------



## Natan de Bailes (Jan 19, 2015)

As I listened to this, I definitely appreciated the artistry present. The fact that you varied the types of guitars used is also a good display of your talent. Out of sheer curiosity, were the tracks recorded via electronic cable and then mixed afterward, or did you record them via microphone and simply clean them up for the album?


----------



## Mugician (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks for listening!

For the acoustic songs, I plugged directly into a USB interface/preamp. For electric, I mic'd my amp. Did a little mixing and mastering for both.


----------



## joecabello (Mar 31, 2015)

Awesome! I'll definitely revisit your page to see what else you put out.


----------



## Shannon (Apr 30, 2015)

Not bad. It may be based on my own preferences, but what I would suggest is that you add chorus moments in your pieces; ones that really hit the listeners emotions hard; low notes reaching high notes, uplifting, euphoric and the most beautiful sound you'll ever hear for a few seconds. I think/hope you can do it, I would love to listen to that music. Bare in mind, I've only listened to 2 out of the many tracks there. When I've finished, if I need to, I will edit this post.


----------



## Raleigh (May 1, 2015)

I am on number five right now, this is some really good stuff. I think my favorite track so far has to be number 2. :]


----------



## Amnesiac (Sep 25, 2015)

I am enjoying your music a lot!! I agree: I really like the second track! Nice work!


----------

